# removing sealed speakers?



## jpark (May 6, 2009)

Hi,

I am trying to remove the speakers from my sealed cabinet, but they are fused on there pretty good with silicon or something. I've been slowly trying to pry them, but I think I am just chewing up the Tolex they are pasted to more than anything. 

Does anybody know a good method to go about removing sealed speakers? If I use an adhiesive remover will that A) work. B) not damage any other part of the cabinet. I'm thinking it might dissolve the Tolex a bit.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

No idea 

However, while waiting on someone that has an idea, an idea to try out would be a hair-dryer on high. Some glues/sealants will soften under heat and if yours does then a hair-dryer should let you know pretty quick... and if not, well, not a lot lost and we can still wait on one of the REAL amp professionals to mozzie on in with words of wisdom 


PS.... greco and I were posting at the same time!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is a bump to the top. I can't help you. I have no experience with this.

I wouldn't do anything more until you see the suggestions that are made.

I would not use any chemicals/solvents until you are 100% sure that it is a good approach.


A few pics might help to explain your situation.

Cheers

Dave

PS.... Keeperofthegood and I were posting at the same time


----------



## jpark (May 6, 2009)

Thanks,


Yeah, I'll hold off on the chemicals. I may try the blow dryer, in the mean time. Worth a shot. 


I'll try and download a couple pics


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

jpark said:


> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll hold off on the chemicals. I may try the blow dryer, in the mean time. Worth a shot.
> ...


From what I've seen over the years, it's not normal practice to use any goop or sealant around a speaker in a closed back cabinet. That's not to say that somebody after it left the factory replaced the speakers and did something on their own. I've just never seen it in a stock setup.

What I HAVE seen is the cardboard "ring" around the rim of the speaker become stuck from the compression of the mounting screws holding the speaker down. If you very carefully wiggle the speaker and maybe use the blade from an Xacto knife you can hopefully break the adhesion and get it to "let go". You may slightly damage the cardboard ring but that's no big deal. Save all the pieces and just glue them back on with a white glue like "WeldBond". It doesn't have to be perfect.

If someone used silicon sealant or something I would try to make a guess as to exactly what it is and then go to Home Depot or wherever and read the fine print on a new tube or bottle. It should tell you what's the solvent.

Good luck!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

jpark said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to remove the speakers from my sealed cabinet, but they are fused on there pretty good with silicon or something. I've been slowly trying to pry them, but I think I am just chewing up the Tolex they are pasted to more than anything.
> 
> ...


Can you post a picture of what you're up against?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Wild Bill said:


> From what I've seen over the years, it's not normal practice to use any goop or sealant around a speaker in a closed back cabinet. That's not to say that somebody after it left the factory replaced the speakers and did something on their own. I've just never seen it in a stock setup.
> 
> What I HAVE seen is the cardboard "ring" around the rim of the speaker become stuck from the compression of the mounting screws holding the speaker down. If you very carefully wiggle the speaker and maybe use the blade from an Xacto knife you can hopefully break the adhesion and get it to "let go". You may slightly damage the cardboard ring but that's no big deal. Save all the pieces and just glue them back on with a white glue like "WeldBond". It doesn't have to be perfect.
> 
> ...


 I am not versed in amp's and the only time I've seen sealed speakers have been in some of the '70s air suspension speakers, and speakers that are only cones no outer ring to the frames, which are a far cry from amp speakers. In those cases it was a grey plumbers putty like compound that didn't harden or become over stuck. I have seen speakers that have had moisture issues where that cardboard also stuck in old radios too. White glue you say? I had not thought of that before, would have saved me some headaches some many years ago 

Usually, I think once silicone is set, the only way to un- or de- adhesion it is to cut it with a knife 

http://www.geadvancedmaterials.com/.../FAQDetail/troubleshootingquestions.html#faq8

That may be of some interest >_>


----------



## jpark (May 6, 2009)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Can you post a picture of what you're up against?


How do I post a pic on this site? The attachments icon says I've already uploaded the maximum (weird)


So, I should also mention the cabinet is by Basson. Oh, and it is actually a bass cabinet, which are a bit more common to see sealed.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

There's a thread on the forum (somewhere?? - try the search function) that explains how to post a pic, but I'll give it a shot. You can't upload a picture from your computer right to the board. What you need to do is open an account with photobucket or flicker - both free hosting sites, and upload your photo there. It's pretty painless, I'm a luddite and I figured it out. Anyway, once you have your picture on the hosting site, they will provide a link to embed into forums like this. Cut and paste the link and it works like magic...

Matt


----------

